# dechorinization??



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I do a weekly 25% water change. Do i need to add the dechlorinization drops? I heard from some people your do and some people say u dont.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i have always done it just to be safe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

yes you should.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Never hurts to do it!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i was atthe lfs today and noticed there were a few brands. Does it matter which brand i buy? There was one that just takes the chlorine out and another that adds stress coat?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It depends on how your water has been treated by your municipal water district. If it is treated with chloramines then you need to use a water conditioner. It will not age or degas out of the water. Instead, it will accumulate and long term exposure will damage gills and potentially liver and kidney functions.

I would invest my money in a good dechlorinator that also treats chloramines. Not sure if Stress Coat or any other water conditioner with Aloe Vera does any good for fish.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

how much should i add if i have never added ne? should i add 55 gallons worth? thats the size of my tank. or should i add about 20% worth since my last water change was 20%


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Only add the amount it takes to dechlorinate the new water coming in.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

do NOT get Amquel or whatever. it creates low levels of ammonia in the water


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> do NOT get Amquel or whatever. it creates low levels of ammonia in the water










I've been using AmQuel for years and have had no problems with ammonia. AmQuel detoxifies the existing ammonia in the tank by converting it into ammonium. It does not "create" any level of ammonia that's not already there. It does, however, give off false readings on many ammonia test kits and that might be the reason why you think it creates ammonia.


----------

